

What We Know About The Apple Tablet So Far - juliang
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/21/what-we-know-about-the-apple-tablet-so-far/?awesm=tcrn.ch_2Og&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch

======
yan
These posts are ridiculous. "In other words, the project is very real." No, in
other words, this is more of the same speculation that has been buzzing around
Apple since the beginning of time. I really don't get why people eat up Apple
rumors; they don't matter. The product will come when it comes. No one will
actually make decisions based on these rumors, one of their only side-effects
is noise in AAPL. As far as I'm concerned, these "highly-reputable sources"
are just a clever random number generator.

~~~
axod
"What We Know About The Apple Tablet So Far" - "Absolutely nothing".

Obviously TechCrunch is just trying to cling to any possible hope of
rationalizing its own foray into Tablet hardware.

I really do doubt very much Apple would ever make a tablet. I also very much
doubt that tablets will ever really take off - despite being around for years.

I love this bit: "Some app developers have seen underlying code that suggests
a larger screen device is on the way."

Woah you mean the OS has support for different screen sizes? Some of which may
never exist? That _obviously_ means they're making other devices then.

~~~
anigbrowl
I really want a cheap tablet. I've been looking at laptops with the reversible
screens (or whatever you call them), but have been put off a little by the
size and weight. People said netbooks were a waste of time too, and that
anyone who really wanted a laptop already had one.

~~~
axod
_I_ never said netbooks were a waste of time. They were always going to be a
runaway success. Tablets have been about for years. With no success.

Can you really imagine comfortably being able to use a tablet? How does that
work? do you hold it with one hand and try to use it with the other? Do you
ask a friend to hold it while you use it?

The only usecase I can see is putting it on the wall in the kitchen. But
that's a little bit niche.

edit: Rather than downmod, how about explaining exactly which problem a tablet
solves (other than the recipe in the kitchen usecase).

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Relatively cheap, well-built, small, light tablets with a great OS and App
Store haven't been around.

~~~
axod
>> "Relatively cheap"

When was the last time Apple competed on price?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
iPhone springs to mind...perhaps not at first, but they've gradually lowered
the price until it's pretty competitive compared to other smartphones.

That's really beside the point, though. Apple won't be competing with other
tablets so much as creating a new category: the touch netbook.

------
philwelch
A 10 inch tablet is a lot closer to a Mac than an iPhone. I don't see the App
Store factoring in. That kind of thinking is just buzzword thinking: the App
Store was a big breakthrough for smartphones (true), it would be nice to have
something similar for desktop software (true, though Linux package managers
could probably take a design lesson) so obviously everything else in the
future must work the same way (false).

------
jsz0
I just don't see the appeal of a slab style tablet. It's awkward to handle and
has to be docked to use on a desk. Even using one sitting in a chair can be
difficult unless you put a leg up and use it as a stand. A dual touchscreen
device (folding at the middle) makes a lot more sense. The bottom screen could
be used for control -- either a keyboard, or whatever interface device made
the most sense for the particular app you were using. Ideally you could fold
the device open to a 180 degree angle with little or ho gap between the
screens.

------
jpeterson
_...you can_ imaging _a dual core Apple Tablet._

Mr. Arrington needs to divert some funds away from the CrunchPad project and
hire an editor.

~~~
rewind
You need to divert some time away from pointing out insignificant typos and
add something meaningful to the conversation.

~~~
axod
What real meaningful conversation can you have around such a ridiculous, empty
'article'.

This sort of 'journalism' is no better than reports in tabloids that some
Z-list celeb is _obviously_ pregnant, since they went in a toy shop, and look
slightly podgy from certain angles.

